# Mcafee



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Lately, my Mcafee has been updating at least once a day. I've had two icons on y desktop since I installed it. A few updates ago, I lost one of the icons and the color changed to a dark red or crimson. The panel that pops up when I want to do a scan is also different.
Last night when I shut down, I was notified others were logged on and may lose info..... :furious:
This morning when I logged back on, I kept getting AOL as the home page. I shut down and logged back on and went to my home page.
When I scan for malware,etc.. it finds nothing amiss.

whats going on??


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

do multiple people log in to the computer(into Windows)?

When I remote in to systems and log in as a diff user then log out it shows up twice in the sys tray until the machine is logged off/on or rebooted.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I also have replies to the forum that I have deleted reappear in the mail box as if they were never deleted.

Yes, there is another puter on here. This one is connected through a router.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I also have the same problem. Is it only the problem of multiusers??


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

This has just started recently, and this computer has been connected to the other one since I got it.


----------

